# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Edge of Tomorrow", action sci-fi film, Doug Liman, Warner Bros. Pictures, 2014, USA

## Airicist

Official website - edgeoftomorrowmovie.com

facebook.com/EdgeofTomorrowMovie

"Edge of Tomorrow" on Wikipedia

"Edge of Tomorrow" on IMdB

----------


## Airicist

Edge of Tomorrow - Official Trailer 1

Published on Dec 11, 2013




> Oscar® nominee Tom Cruise (the "Mission: Impossible" films, "Collateral," "Jerry Maguire") and Emily Blunt ("The Devil Wears Prada," "The Adjustment Bureau") star in Warner Bros. Pictures' and Village Roadshow Pictures' sci-fi thriller "Edge of Tomorrow," under the direction of Doug Liman ("The Bourne Identity," "Mr. & Mrs. Smith").
> 
> The epic action of "Edge of Tomorrow" unfolds in a near future in which an alien race has hit the Earth in an unrelenting assault, unbeatable by any military unit in the world.
> Lt. Col. Bill Cage (Cruise) is an officer who has never seen a day of combat when he is unceremoniously dropped into what amounts to a suicide mission. Killed within minutes, Cage now finds himself inexplicably thrown into a time loop—forcing him to live out the same brutal combat over and over, fighting and dying again...and again.
> But with each battle, Cage becomes able to engage the adversaries with increasing skill, alongside Special Forces warrior Rita Vrataski (Blunt). And, as Cage and Rita take the fight to the aliens, each repeated encounter gets them one step closer to defeating the enemy.

----------


## Airicist

Edge of Tomorrow - Official Main Trailer

Published on Mar 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Edge of Tomorrow - IMAX Trailer

Published on May 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Edge of Tomorrow (2014) EXCLUSIVE feature: Making the exosuit 

 Published on May 15, 2014




> An exclusive behind-the-scenes look at the making of the exosuits worn in Edge of Tomorrow. These "one-man tanks" are brought to you by the same people who made Batman's batsuit, and provide an awesome glimpse into the future of military combat.

----------


## Airicist

Edge of Tomorrow (Starring Tom Cruise & Emily Blunt) Movie Review

 Published on Jun 4, 2014




> Edge of Tomorrow (starring Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt) comes out this Friday, and you're probably wondering whether its worth seeing! We screened it early (thanks to the good people at Nerdist) to see if we were right to drool over it in our Sci-fi-movie roundup. Does it meet the hype? Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch and Nerd Alert Producer Andrew Fogel (The League of STEAM) discuss.
> 
> The epic action of "Edge of Tomorrow" unfolds in a near future in which an alien race has hit the Earth in an unrelenting assault, unbeatable by any military unit in the world. Major William Cage (Tom Cruise) is an officer who has never seen a day of combat when he is unceremoniously dropped into what amounts to a suicide mission. Killed within minutes, Cage now finds himself inexplicably thrown into a time loop-forcing him to live out the same brutal combat over and over, fighting and dying again...and again. But with each battle, Cage becomes able to engage the adversaries with increasing skill, alongside Special Forces warrior Rita Vrataski (Emily Blunt). And, as Cage and Rita take the fight to the aliens, each repeated encounter gets them one step closer to defeating the enemy.(C) Warner Bros

----------

